# Short term foster home needed for cat in Oxfordshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Please can anyone foster a young male cat please? This
is just a short-term placement, but it is needed asap as he needs to be out of the vets today before the bank holiday. He has been neutered today too so just needs somewhere quiet to rest. He is only a year old but is very chilled out and incredibly affectionate.

If you are able to help at short notice but have not had a homecheck before don't worry; we can arrange to do one today or tomorrow morning.
If you can help please email us at [email protected]

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team

Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

this is now sorted and he is safe in a foster home


----------

